# This weekend's rain?



## JD (Nov 4, 2008)

Any chance we'll see snow out of it on the backside????
Weather gurus?  What are the Models saying?


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't like one little bit!:uzi:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 4, 2008)

JD said:


> Any chance we'll see snow out of it on the backside????
> Weather gurus?  What are the Models saying?



All a timing thing.  Right now, if you believe the national weather service models,  the "cold" air (and once again we're not talking below 25 degrees) won't be getting off the eastern seaboard until Sunday afternoon give or take half a day.  The air out infront is warm vertically - meaning that based on aviation forcasts, you don't go below freezing until over 10,000 feet up.

It's going to take some time to get the cold air in to all levels once the front/low passes.  Might eek out a little wrap around snow,  but in all likelyhood, it will be a small amount and confined to the highest peaks.

Better bet is large scale snowmaking starting up sometime late Sunday/Early Monday with what looks to be a good window for significant production.  Wouldn't suprise me if by the weekend of the 15th/16th if we have double digit open ski areas to choose from


----------



## JD (Nov 7, 2008)

Still holding  out for some lake enhanced accumulations for Stowe and J.  Sounds like Monday Maybe....can I get a maybe?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2008)

JD said:


> Still holding  out for some lake enhanced accumulations for Stowe and J.  Sounds like Monday Maybe....can I get a maybe?



[size=-4]maybe[/size]


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2008)

drjeff said:


> [size=-4]maybe[/size]



*MAYBE!*


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 7, 2008)

I feel it incumbent upon me to rain on this parade and state that it looks more warm and wet for next week than cold and dry for snowmaking, with a warmup late next week.

By the 15th and beyond it looks like we get a few cold days for snowmaking. Overall, November has been quite warm and looks to be an above average month temperature wise.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 7, 2008)

m^AYb2E


----------



## JD (Nov 8, 2008)

the NVT advantage.  You never know what happened until you go to the hill.  And the weather forcasters are literally almost never right...Right now I'm seeing chance of snow from Sunday night thru tuesday....6 inchces of wet and heavy snow can ski just fine....I thought we were all living on Hope now...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

JD said:


> the NVT advantage.  You never know what happened until you go to the hill.  And the weather forcasters are literally almost never right...Right now I'm seeing chance of snow from Sunday night thru tuesday....6 inchces of wet and heavy snow can ski just fine....I thought we were all living on Hope now...



Sweet...that will make a nice base for Wednesdays snowstorm which will be 18 inches of Blower..


----------



## JD (Nov 9, 2008)

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...d+Falls+VT&product1=Hazardous+Weather+Outlook
interesting....3-6 possible by Tuesday....not accounting for the lake champlain micro climate....Maybe a ski on mansfield this week on natural snow????


----------



## awf170 (Nov 9, 2008)

JD said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...d+Falls+VT&product1=Hazardous+Weather+Outlook
> interesting....3-6 possible by Tuesday....not accounting for the lake champlain micro climate....Maybe a ski on mansfield this week on natural snow????




Hopefully... More than 6 inches and I'll make the journey to Mansfield Tuesday.  You free Tuesday?


----------



## JD (Nov 9, 2008)

yup.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 9, 2008)

JD said:


> yup.



Sweet, I'll send you a PM tomorrow night if something looks worthwhile.

Normally I wouldn't drive almost 3 hours for 6 inches of snow, but with gas $2.09, and absolutely nothing better to do Tuesday, why the heck not.


----------



## JD (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll get a local report tomorrow afternoon and post.


----------



## JD (Nov 10, 2008)

http://www.stowe.com/mountain/webcam.php


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 10, 2008)

JD said:


> http://www.stowe.com/mountain/webcam.php



Holy crap...I just skeeted my pants..


----------



## JD (Nov 10, 2008)

8 inches at sugarbush today was true....sorry for the false alarm....


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 10, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> I feel it incumbent upon me to rain on this parade and state that it looks more warm and wet for next week than cold and dry for snowmaking, with a warmup late next week.
> 
> By the 15th and beyond it looks like we get a few cold days for snowmaking. Overall, November has been quite warm and looks to be an above average month temperature wise.


Thanks I feel much better now.


----------



## JD (Nov 11, 2008)

stll snowing here.  Bush is reporting 11 inches in the last 2 day.  So much for weather men having a clue....Guess I'll ski tomorrow....then head to Jersey.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 11, 2008)

JD said:


> stll snowing here.  Bush is reporting 11 inches in the last 2 day.  So much for weather men having a clue....Guess I'll ski tomorrow....then head to Jersey.



On the ground, real time weather! Putting the pros to shame, lol. That's great news!


----------



## JD (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea, that's what they are saying.  Had a friend ride mansfield today, said the top was good the rest was sketchy.  Looks like only an inch or so at the lot, but at elevation, I guess 11 inches....I like the looks of this next storm too.  Early next week could be really great if rain doesn't kill everything they got over the last 3 days.


----------

